# Ya fue!



## curlyboy20

Mais outro regionalismo típico do Peru.

*"¡Ya fue!"* se usa para expressar que algo não vai dar certo, o que algo não vai acontecer. Por exemplo.

- "No nos van a dar dinero para ir de viaje!"
- Pucha, *ya fue* entonces.

- "Este carro no se puede reparar".
- *Ya fue* el carro. 

Esta expressão também se pode aplicar nas pessoas se o verbo se flexiona. Por exemplo:

- "Mi jefe me dijo que quería hablar en privado conmigo en su oficina."
- Pucha, *¡Ya fuiste!"*

*-Tem algo parecido em português?*


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina decimos igual, en Brasil creo que sería *já foi.*


----------



## fernandobn97007

En Brasil decimos "Já era"


----------



## Vanda

Sim, também, a primeira coisa de que me lembrei: já era!


----------



## curlyboy20

Interessante. Então:

- "Este carro não tem conserto"
- *Já era!*

Se fosse plural _(carros)_ seria _"já eram"_ o simplesmente "_já era"._


----------



## fernandobn97007

O correto seria já eram


----------



## curlyboy20

Legal. Agora, a mesma frase faria sentido com pessoas? Por exemplo:

- "José, o chefe quer falar com você em privado no seu escritório e ele não parecia estar contente!"

- "(Eu) já era!"


----------



## Vanda

Sim, Curly, serve para pessoas também. Sabe aquela promoção que eu estava esperando? Já era!


----------



## curlyboy20

Risos. Achei excelente a frase "Já era". Muito obrigado.


----------



## uchi.m

Fiquei curioso por saber se existe construção similar em outros países de fala espanhola.


----------



## willy2008

uchi.m said:


> Fiquei curioso por saber se existe construção similar em outros países de fala espanhola.


 omo dije antes por aquí se dice ya* fue.*


----------



## brasileirinho

fernandobn97007 said:


> O correto seria já eram



O correto sim, no entanto ninguém com menos de 40 diz 'ja eram'.

O plural já era.


----------



## fernandobn97007

É verdade brasileirinho. LOL


----------

